
Show HN: Markov Contact – a dynamic audio journey - sgentle
https://demos.samgentle.com/markov-contact
======
brudgers
Link to the writeup of Markov Contact:
[https://samgentle.com/posts/2016-12-11-markov-
contact](https://samgentle.com/posts/2016-12-11-markov-contact)

